
Why Apple’s Swift Language Will Instantly Remake Computer Programming - drakaal
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/apple-swift/?mbid=social_fb
======
andrewchambers
To be honest, this article is fairly laughable. Swift is vendor locked to the
extreme, has a buggy closed source implementation and is no more revolutionary
than any other modern language coming out.

It's only a thing for apple developers.

------
drakaal
"But even if Swift remains an Apple-only thing, it’s impact could be greater
than any other language that has sprung up in recent years, and it may achieve
mass adoption faster than any language in modern history. "

I don't even like Node, but it is hard to imagine that Swift will get adoption
faster than Node.

If 100% of Objective C users switch the adoption could be fast since you'd
have a new mature-ish language as the preferred language for a large install
base. But I don't see the libraries and modules being there to allow most devs
to just switch right away.

~~~
potatolicious
> _" But I don't see the libraries and modules being there to allow most devs
> to just switch right away."_

Obj-C libraries have interfaces auto-translated to Swift, so barring some edge
cases are already entirely usable.

Writing a Swift app isn't a problem right now because of lack of library
support, but mostly because the compiler still likes to segfault and taunt
you. Frequently.

Either way, I like the language, I've been working with it for the past month,
and it's neat and brings a bunch of _really_ nice concepts to the table.

But "remake computer programming"? Wut.

Swift will quickly become _the_ standard for OSX and iOS code, but that is but
a tiny corner of programming-dom.

~~~
drakaal
Thanks for the info, I don't do much Apple.

I shared because I think it is worth hearing the claims even if I don't share
the author's view.

------
dang
This is a dupe. It's a good idea to check before submitting:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Why+Apple%E2%80%99s+Swift+Language...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Why+Apple%E2%80%99s+Swift+Language+Will+Instantly+Remake+Computer+Programming#!/story/forever/0/Why%20Apple%E2%80%99s%20Swift%20Language%20Will%20Instantly%20Remake%20Computer%20Programming)

